# Is this "growth chart" accurate?



## pfb

This Growth Chart is one of the few floating around on the web. Is it accurate?? Note that I'm not asking if you think these are good guidelines, but rather what has been your experience.

7 wks. - 8-10 lbs.
9 wks. - 10-14 lbs.
12 wks. - 15-17 lbs.
16 wks. - 25-26 lbs.
20 wks. - 32-43 lbs.
6 mos. - 40-50 lbs.
12 mos. - 65-70 for males and 55-60 for females
2 yrs. - 55-68 females and 65-80 males


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Looks pretty good...although I'm sure not every dog will fit into those parameters.


----------



## Maggies mom

Abbie will be 10 months old on the 25th and she is 61-62 pounds..Maggie is 20 months and 65 pounds and Houdini is 2years old and 65 pounds....


----------



## cubbysan

I only have experience with Brady and the 2 other Goldens in puppy kindergarten and so far they are a lot bigger than the stated weights. Brady is 41 lbs at 18 weeks.


----------



## Pilotsmom

Gracie is a big girl. She is 14 weeks.... and 30 lbs. Her daddy was very big boned. Her momma was "normal" size....


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Looks like a pretty accurate chart to me. I can't remember just what Sunny weighed at 1 year but it was less than what the chart says is average. Jazzy was a year April 3rd and she weighs 63 lbs

Jazzys Mom


----------



## z&mom

Z just turned 1 on April 12, and she weighs 55 lbs.


----------



## GoldenShamus

It doesn't reflect my own golden's growth, that's all I can say. And my golden is right in the standard range for a male golden, he's about 68 lbs.

I didn't respond to the poll, b/c the answer I wanted wasn't there. One of the poll questions asks if goldens typically fall in those ranges, well I certainly see many goldens that outweigh the standard, so I don't know how to answer your question as to accuracy? I suppose I could say that yes, many goldens are outside of that range, but there also much larger than the standard (in my opinion, the reason to care about that is b/c of the hip and elbow problems that goldens are predisposed to.)

Oh, and my male was in the 50 lb. range at 12 months and not into the 60 lb. range until closer to 2 years when he completely filled out.


----------



## john72kcc

*Jallo Girl will be 3 in May and she is 65 lbs*


----------



## vrocco1

If you have an average golden, that gets an average amount of exercise, and eats an average amount of food, I guess it will work.


----------



## DaisyMay's mom

Daisy May is 15 weeks and 25 lbs.


----------



## Michelle Laurette

My two year old female weighs 96lbs. She's pretty solid too, not tubby. She's just a big boned gal.


----------



## KatzNK9

That chart is virtually identical to my history with Ozzy ... but he's just now 13 months old.


----------



## GoldenAldi

I'd also be very interested to know the accuracy of this chart. And I also see, that when the dogs reach 12 months, that there is a differentiation between males and females. Does, or could this also apply to pups? And if so, what would the new weight guidelines be?

Golden Greetings,
Aldona and Marley in Germany...

PS.. Marley is now 14 weeks and weighs 16.5 kilos/37 lbs.




pfb said:


> This Growth Chart is one of the few floating around on the web. Is it accurate?? Note that I'm not asking if you think these are good guidelines, but rather what has been your experience.
> 
> 7 wks. - 8-10 lbs.
> 9 wks. - 10-14 lbs.
> 12 wks. - 15-17 lbs.
> 16 wks. - 25-26 lbs.
> 20 wks. - 32-43 lbs.
> 6 mos. - 40-50 lbs.
> 12 mos. - 65-70 for males and 55-60 for females
> 2 yrs. - 55-68 females and 65-80 males


----------



## jessie girl

Lilly was 24.8#'s last week at the vet she was 14 weeks exactly - so I'd say the chart does not reflect her - 2 weeks ago she was only 20#'s when she went to the vet and the vet said then that she should be about 26#'s for 13 weeks. I don't agree - I do think Lilly is going to be a BIG girl but I also think her weight is great right now. 

Penny


----------



## norabrown

Samson (7 months) and Delilah (10 weeks) are falling pretty closely into the ranges give or take a bit.


----------



## Maggies mom

Cruiser is going to be 8 months old and weights between 68-70 pounds....


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

This seems to be pretty accurate. Both of my boys were just a little higher in weight for each of these stages, but typically I think they are a little bigger than your average golden (at least all the ones we know).


----------



## Swampcollie

Growth charts for goldens tend to be pretty much worthless due to the width of allowable variation in the breed. That plus/minus one inch of size is a huge window. 

So for some goldens, the table may be accurate, but for many others it won't be.


----------



## TheHooch

A couple of the weights and dates looked good but some did not but you are never going to get two the same so I am not sure a grwoth chart is worth anything so I voted no.


----------



## HovawartMom

My golden was 50 pds at a yr.55 pds at 2yrs and 63 since she turned 3 so I don't know if this would be in the range or not!.she now mesures 23 1/2 inches!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

No, bc Goldens vary. I have an adult that weighs 50 pounds, and an adult that weighs 80...


----------



## Sienna's Mom

Sienna is 9 months (11/08) and 63 pounds.


----------



## boyd114

i think its pretty good to give you a rough idea but every dog is different!!


----------



## Merlins mom

Merlin will be 7 months old on the 11th. We weighed him at the vet on Saturday and he's 53 pounds. I guess I'm wondering how long he'll continue to grow? It seems like he's grown fine in length, but should start growing taller! I'm not concerned about how big/small he'll be, but I am curious as to when Goldens stop growing and begin to fill out.


----------



## GoldenAldi

cubbysan said:


> I only have experience with Brady and the 2 other Goldens in puppy kindergarten and so far they are a lot bigger than the stated weights. Brady is 41 lbs at 18 weeks.


Too bad I never kept a record of our previous goldens. I never really paid attention. With the girls, they just seemed to be slim... our males were much larger than the girls. I remember when Astro weighed 94 lbs, but he had also gained weight during the months I was away. Someone else had been feeding him. Usually his weight was around 75 lbs. That was his ideal weight for him.

If Brady weighs 41 lbs at 18 weeks, then I wonder what Marley will weigh in another 3 weeks, because he weighs 37 lbs and isn't even 15 weeks yet.


By goldenaldi

Golden Greetings!
Aldona with Marley, Sheldon and Chinny


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Well, based on my admittedly limited experience with Goldens, I'd have to say that this is a rough guideline, at best. 

I'd have to dig out Cooper's old records to see exactly how much he weighed at each stage, but I know he weighed more than the guidelines. He ended up weighing 115 pounds.

Riley is 16 weeks old, now. He weighed-in at 38 pounds last week and stands about 21 inches at the shoulder (give or take a small margin of error due to all the wiggling.) I don't know where his size is coming from, since his mother is on the smaller side and his father didn't look unusually large, either.


----------



## GoldenAldi

LifeOfRiley said:


> I'd have to dig out Cooper's old records to see exactly how much he weighed at each stage, but I know he weighed more than the guidelines. He ended up weighing 115 pounds.
> 
> Riley is 16 weeks old, now. He weighed-in at 38 pounds last week and stands about 21 inches at the shoulder (give or take a small margin of error due to all the wiggling.) I don't know where his size is coming from, since his mother is on the smaller side and his father didn't look unusually large, either.


Oh please, please, could you dig out those old records of Coop's? Pretty please?? *pant, pant, pant*... maybe you could ask your goldens to help "retrieve" it?? 

It's good to know that Riley weighs around the same as Marley, although now with his 15 weeks, I think he's gotta be over 40lbs now, but I'm going to weigh him tomorrow morning, before I feed him, and also, will measure his height.

I never got to see Marley's dad personally, just in plenty of photos, as he lives in Belgium. He's a gorgeous hunk of gold! But Gryffindor is a big boy, and Marley's mom is no tiny one either.

Aldona with Marley, Sheldon and Chinny...


----------



## lsears1113

Hello,
Dutchess is 14 weeks and weighs 19.3 lbs. She is all legs and very thin as she just had a growth spurt and you would swear that I starve her. But the Vet says that she looks great.


----------



## goldieluvr

Bonnie seems to fall right into the ranges on the chart, but Bear is way off, he is 4 months and though he hasn't been weighed at the vets in a month, he is probably about 45 pounds. I think a lot depends on heredity. Big parents = big pups!


----------



## Jen

My only Golden is Coop so I don't have much experience but he is 9 months old and weighs over 80 pounds. He doesn't have a lot of fat on him either!


----------



## Charlie06

When Charlie was at the vet in November he weighted *56 lbs at 15 mths*. I think he put on a little weight since then.


----------



## Maggies mom

Cruiser is 9 months old and weights 75 pounds


----------



## GoldenAldi

Jen said:


> My only Golden is Coop so I don't have much experience but he is 9 months old and weighs over 80 pounds. He doesn't have a lot of fat on him either!


Hey, I think I have Cooper's weight beat with Marley here. He's 5 and a half months, and already weighs 62.5 lbs.
He's fed raw, and he gets his 1.8 lbs of food a day. I've started feeding him less, although I think he needs his ration as is. He is definitely big boned from day one, and you can still definitely feel his ribs.

I am hoping though, that he will start putting on less weight in the months to come, cause at this rate, I think I'm gonna end up King Kong's dog!:help!:

I remember when my Gina, as an adult, only weighed 65 lbs. (Maybe there are steroids in the meats I feed him) Geessh!:doh:

Golden Aldi with humongeous Marley.


----------



## GoldenAldi

Maggies mom said:


> Cruiser is 9 months old and weights 75 pounds


Oooops, looks like we might even beat Cruiser's 75 lbs... although I seriously hope not! I wonder what the highest weight is for a Golden Retriever male, without having any fat on them. 

If I recall, our Astro (1995-2007) weighed a whopping 42 kilos (94 lbs) but his ideal weight form was at 38 kilos (85 lbs). 

Right now, Marley has almost 28 kilos. I'm hoping, although I think it's wishful thinking, that he will only gain 10 kilos in the next 4.5 months... (yeah right)

Greetings from Germany!
Aldona with Marley, already a heavy weight!
Oh yeah, and try carrying him up and down 2 flights of stairs! I gave that up about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## RedTailRetriever mom

Chico weighed 11 pounds at 7 weeks and has consistently gained about 2 pounds a week since then. He is 16 weeks today and weighs 29 pounds, which is on the big side according to the chart. He is thin, though, and I can easily feel his ribs. He is also a field red retriever and they seem to run a little bigger than the blondes. He was actually the smallest in his litter, but he'll definitely go over 70 lbs. if the size of his giant paws are any indication! My other golden (also a red) is 90 lbs., but he's old and could stand to lose a few pounds since he's a lot less active than he used to be. According to breed standard, goldens are supposed to be smaller than they usually are. Most goldens I know are at least 80 lbs. and many are even larger. It's hard on their hips to grow too fast and be too big, though, so be careful about overfeeding.


----------



## Sienna's Mom

Sienna is around 74 pounds at 12 months old. I believe she is big- especially according to that chart :doh:

Dad was 95 and Mom was 65.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

fits layla perfectly, she is pretty petite compared to others i've seen...


----------



## arcane

Michelle Laurette said:


> My two year old female weighs 96lbs. She's pretty solid too, not tubby. She's just a big boned gal.


that would scare the CRAP! outa me...no golden female should be 96lbs.( just my opinion!) ..Adi was 75 when she was spayed last week and that is TOO heavy for even a big structured girl as she is!! she is on a diet and not liking it! I also don't agree that big boned parents = big boned pups --i wish folks would keep them lean and not be in a rush to have them adult weight at 4 months!!! it scares me when i get feedback from my puppy owners that their pups are 10 lbs heavier than mine at the same ages...:uhoh:


----------



## jsansale

Our Golden is seven months old and 70 pounds. He's tall and lean. Our baby doesn't fit that chart


----------



## Willow52

Hank is 14+ weeks, he probably weighs about 27 lbs. Smaller than many males mentioned here but large than the chart.


----------



## Mindy72183

Trapper is 6 months and 36 lbs., or at least he was last week. Might've added another pound or so on there, he's growing by leaps and bounds. As a puppy he was so tiny but part of that was the poor conditions he came from and he had a parasitic problem. At 4 months he was only 11 lbs.! So really it does depend on the dog and their unique situation but that chart to me does look like what you would consider average.


----------



## momtoMax

Monster Max doesn't fit on your time weight line...not even close!


----------



## Maya's Mom

Maya was generally a little under the weights in the chart. 
10 pounds at 8 weeks
15 pounds at 12 weeks
22 pounds at 16 weeks
30 pounds at 20 weeks
We stopped weighing her as much at 20 weeks because she was harder to pick up, but she was 
43 pounds at 6 months 
and about 50 at 7 months. 

Her parents were average-sized goldens and she was the largest female in the litter, but we have been careful to keep her trim and keep her growth slow. I worry about some of these pups that are so big when they are so young. It's not healthy for their joints for them to grow so fast.


----------



## Nicole74

When I brought Bailey home at 8 weeks she was 7 pounds. She is a week shy from 6 months and weighs 37 pounds.


----------



## GoldenAldi

Here's an update on Marley. The crazy vet we used to see in Marley's puppy days always used to tell me that he was waayyy overweight and that I was feeding him too much. Today, 2 yrs later, he's a big, lean guy that weighs 75 lbs. You can feel his rib cage, but you can't see it. I feed him a good kilo of raw meat with veggies and carbs, like rice, noodles or potatoes (all cooked).

Aldi


----------



## LOVE GOLDENS

My dog is a big boned, not heavy so she is larger than the scale. 10 mths 64 lbs and a girl. But the vet said she is the perfect weight, as the previous poster said you can feel her ribs but not see them. I think it depends on the puppy. But it seemed fairly accurate. Our other dog was full grown female and 52 lbs. but she was smaller boned.


----------



## paula bedard

My Ike falls within those ages and weights but my Sam was much larger...but he was very tall and long bodied. At 6 months he weighed 68 lbs while Ike weighed 50. A nearly 20 lb difference.


----------



## Shadowboxer

My Newbie is 13 weeks and 32lbs...and I swear he's not fat! lol...I can feel his ribs easily; he's just humongous....so yeah, Newbie is definitely not in line with that growth chart.


----------



## Pointgold

Without double checking, the chart in the op is at least similar, if not the same, as Rhonda Hovan's Slow Growth program. Whatever, it is a good chart and based on the expectation that the Goldens being compared to it are going to be within the standard for height, and commensurate weights as such. Dogs larger, or smaller, than the standard, or even those altered early, may not meet, or be close to these numbers.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

That looked very close to Griff's growth span - Griff was a bit bigger in the middle range but he pretty much stopped growing at 9 months - did fill out more.

He is not a huge Golden - about 70 lbs and I consider him a bit pudgy at the moment.


----------



## iamswiss

Our Bailey is 19 weeks old and she weighed yesterday 32.5 pounds.


----------



## Maya's Mom

Pointgold said:


> Without double checking, the chart in the op is at least similar, if not the same, as Rhonda Hovan's Slow Growth program. Whatever, it is a good chart and based on the expectation that the Goldens being compared to it are going to be within the standard for height, and commensurate weights as such. Dogs larger, or smaller, than the standard, or even those altered early, may not meet, or be close to these numbers.


The slow growth plan weights are actually generally under the weights in the posted chart, although not by a huge amount. Here are the slow growth weights. The slow growth plan only goes to 20 weeks and after that encourages slightly faster growth. We followed this with Maya and her weight generally followed this pretty exactly. I personally think this is a wonderful way to give puppies a great start in life and maximize a pup's genetic potential for healthy joints. 

1 wk. 2 lbs. 

2 wks. 3 lbs. 

3 wks. 4 lbs. 

4 wks. 5 lbs. 

6 wks. 7 lbs.

7 wks. 8 lbs.

8 wks. 9.5 lbs.

10 wks. 12 lbs.

12 wks. 15-16 lbs.

16 wks. 22-23 lbs.

20 wks. 28-30 lbs.

For those of you interested in learning more about the slow growth plan, here is a link to Maya's dad's family page (the owner of Maya's sire). 
http://www.jrsgoldenangels.com/slowgrow.html


----------



## Maya's Mom

Maya's Mom said:


> The slow growth plan weights are actually generally under the weights in the posted chart, although not by a huge amount.


I just went back and looked again, and apparently I didn't look carefully enough the first time. PG, you are right. Although the later weights (16 & 20 weeks) are lower for the slow growth plan, the weights for both growth charts are very similar. Sorry for my mistake!


----------



## RSHANNING

I hope not as Sierra is only 12 weeks and she weighs 21lbs and I can feels her ribs and stuff. I sometimes think she is to skinny but at her appt on friday the vet said she looked good


----------



## lhatsynot

*Duke's weight*

Our dog "Duke" is 16 weeks and just got weighed in at 20 lbs. Our vet told me that she had a female Golden and at 16 weeks weighed in at 30 lbs.


----------



## zeke11

Duffy is 10 weeks and weighs about 20 lbs.


----------



## GoldInMichigan

Our golden is just a hair over 20 weeks old and right around 46 pounds. At his 17 week checkup he was 40 pounds.


----------



## Golden_Lover

Charlie just turned a year old and went to vet yesterday and now weighs 82 pounds!!! I was shocked! He was last weighed there in October at 65 pounds. Guess not going to the Bark Park over the winter has made a difference. He doesn't seem huge to me, but 82 pounds sounds like a horse!


----------



## Honey

Honey is 23 pounds at 16 weeks.


----------



## ssbon18

Jake is 21 pounds at 16 weeks. His mom was very small around 50 pounds his dad was average around 70 pounds. Jake was also the smallest of them all and only weighed about 4 pounds at 7 weeks.


----------



## Tombstone

We just took Morgan to the vet for his Rabies shot. He is 14 weeks and 3 days and weighs 34 pounds. The vet says his weight is right where he should be. His dad and mom are big. He eats 1-1/2 cups of Eukanuba ( large breed puppy) twice a day.


----------



## luvagolden

My girl is 13 weeks and just weighed in at 22.3lbs.


----------



## Jamm

So far this seems to be very accurate for Joey. Althought he is only 12weeks. But he weighed in at 17lbs at 12weeks.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

It looks pretty close to me. 



pfb said:


> This Growth Chart is one of the few floating around on the web. Is it accurate?? Note that I'm not asking if you think these are good guidelines, but rather what has been your experience.
> 
> 7 wks. - 8-10 lbs. Griff's weights 10.11 lbs. at 7 weeks
> 9 wks. - 10-14 lbs. 12.4 lbs. at 8 weeks
> 12 wks. - 15-17 lbs. 18.4 at 11 weeks
> 16 wks. - 25-26 lbs. 29.2 at 15 weeks
> 20 wks. - 32-43 lbs. 38lbs. at 18 weeks
> 6 mos. - 40-50 lbs. 50 lbs. at 6 months
> 12 mos. - 65-70 for males and 55-60 for females 70 lbs. at 12 months.
> 2 yrs. - 55-68 females and 65-80 males


Griff reached his full size at about 9 months as was typical of his line. At 3 1/2 he is fat at 78 lbs. We are working on slimming him down (and me too!).


----------



## Rochester

Sadie was 25 lbs. at 16 weeks. She now gets 1-1/2 cups of Purina ProPlan for Large Breed puppies, twice a day. She started off on regular Purina Puppy Chow.

She is now 17 weeks, and I haven't weighed her this week, but she looks very trim to me... actually, kind of gangly, compared to 4 weeks ago.


----------



## RaeRae1706

Sunny is 13 weeks and weighs 32lbs...


----------



## mindanalyzer

*my boy ori*

My boy ORI is 19 weeks old and weighs 44.5lbs

His paws are huge and everyone predicts that he will be BIG. His nick is MOTO-MOTO (from Madagascar 2: "boy, you huge")

Can anyone predict his adult weight? 
thanks


----------



## Limerick Main

Limerick is 22 weeks tomorrow and he's about 34 pounds, so it seems right on for him. Our vet seems to think he's going to end up at about 70 pounds, but be taller, leaner and longer than the 'average' golden.


----------



## ghuss37

my vet told me to take his weight at 6 months and double it and that's what I can expect. That doesn't seem right, does it? He is 30lbs now at 4 months.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

I think every puppy is different so who knows if the chart is accurate or not ...
My puppies are 5.5 months old and weigh 45 and 52lbs (so they are in the range for their age). The little one is a girl. At 16 weeks they both weighed only about 20lbs (so under the weight of the chart). They had the most growth in month 4 to 5 so far...not sure if that is normal.....


----------



## Rusty's mom

*My little boy!!*

The growth chart doesn't seem to work for Rusty....he's just over 10 months old and topping out at 85 pounds....he's one lean, lanky golden machine....I don't see him as big.....everyone else says "he's a horse and where's his saddle!".

you can feel his ribs but can't see them.....no fat on this little boy!

He's just tall and lean....with great big big feet!! just like his mommy


----------



## saab95conv

*where is the growth chart?*

Monaco is 9 months, female, very solid, she runs every day is very active. I am letting her eat alot. Watching weight. I have not weighted her recently but I know she is over 60 pounds. Ill start cutting back soon, but dont want it to be too soon since she is not a year old.


----------



## Nairb

They all seem to grow at different rates. Kinda like people do. 

Bella was 15 lbs at 8.5 weeks, 29 lbs at 3 months (at this point the vet predicted 80-90 lbs), 39 lbs at 4 months.....I can't remember the exact weights of the other one month birthdays. She's 62 lbs today according to my bath scale, and has been hovering in that area for close to two months. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Verdan

Hello everyone!

I've been weighting Sinatra every 25 days, right after his morning long walk/running and before his breakfast. He just gained 3 pounds in the last 25 days (from 225 to 250 days) so I got scared and started checking out the forum.

According to the weight chart, Sinatra's weight has been (and is) heavier. Still, I'm reading about several other male GRs that are way more heavier. Some girls, too!

I want him to grow as his genetics intended. I don't plan to overfeed him, yet I don't want to do anything to stop his growth (neither fat nor skinny either). If I end up with an average sized dog or a mammoth, it's fine with me.

I feed him Eukanuba Puppy for Large Breeds, twice a day, with some Zuke's sprinkled in so he doesn't get bored. I don't feel he is fat and his doctor hasn't told me anything. I'm attaching a video link so you can judge.

I guess it takes time to adjust to his rapid growth when he's younger and now it'll take some time to adjust to his slow growth phase...

Here's Sinatra's weight chart and a video I made for his 8th month birthday.

10/sep/2014 (75 days). 8.5 kg - 18.73 lbs
05/oct/2014 (100 days). 12 kg - 26.45 lbs
30/oct/2014 (125 days). 16 kg - 35.27 lbs
24/nov/2014 (150 days). 23.1 kg - 50.92 lbs
19/dec/2014 (175 days). 24.3 kg - 53.57 lbs (Had a phase where he got bored of his food and wouldn't eat as much. That's when I started adding some variety).
13/jan/2015 (200 days). 27.3 kg - 60.18 lbs
07/feb/2015 (225 days). 29.4 kg - 64.81 lbs
04/mar/2015 (250 days). 30.8 kg - 67.90 lbs
29/mar/2015 (275 days). ?

Sinatra | El Potrero - Replay App


----------



## Roobear

Swampcollie said:


> Growth charts for goldens tend to be pretty much worthless due to the width of allowable variation in the breed. That plus/minus one inch of size is a huge window.
> 
> So for some goldens, the table may be accurate, but for many others it won't be.


My 4 month golden Irish setter x is 48 pounds and looking at the charts I’m FREAKING OUT! I have an appointment in a few weeks and at our 3rd vaccination visit I was thinking he was growing too fast but vet did not say anything. ~ 3lbs a week 😳😦


----------

